# New Line Trimmer Info



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I just got in a new model line trimmer today to work on. It is one that I have only seen once before in the shop but didn't work on the other one. It is sourced from Husqvarna, has a 33cc full crank engine, it is the Husky "air head" style engine and looks to be based on the Husky full crank engine. The one that ran sounded like it ran good and was pretty smooth. Priced at $120 that's not bad for straight shaft trimmer with a full crank engine.

Of course since they are new, I have no idea on how durable they will be. Only time will tell.

The one I had sucked something into the engine and scored the piston and cylinder. Since we don't have parts for them yet I had to order the parts. The interesting thing is, the cylinder/piston kit (cylinder, piston, rings, pin and clips) cost only $26.50.

Pics and info at http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07179117000P?adCell=W3 

The site won't let me save a picture of it to post here.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hankster said:


> I just got in a new model line trimmer today to work on. It is one that I have only seen once before in the shop but didn't work on the other one. It is sourced from Husqvarna, has a 33cc full crank engine, it is the Husky "air head" style engine and looks to be based on the Husky full crank engine. The one that ran sounded like it ran good and was pretty smooth. Priced at $120 that's not bad for straight shaft trimmer with a full crank engine.
> 
> Of course since they are new, I have no idea on how durable they will be. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...



i know how you feel there hankster sears is like that on everything 

sounds like a poulan style


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I searched Poulan, Weedeater and Husky's web site and this model is not listed on any of their sites. Sort of a mystery.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> i know how you feel there hankster sears is like that on everything
> 
> sounds like a poulan style


.... you DO know that "hankster" is a service tech at a Sears central repair facility, right?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

newz7151 said:


> .... you DO know that "hankster" is a service tech at a Sears central repair facility, right?


nope did not know that at all thought he had his own shop like me 

in that case im sorry 

i said what i said


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Why be sorry? Why do you think I know Husky/MTD 2-cycle product line inside and out?  I work where I work, it's a job, no more or no less.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Hank, I recently bought one of these Craftsman 79117 full-crank Weedwackers and it's been working great. As this is my first gas model I want to make sure I treat it right. I have heard that most of these are set too lean from the factory for less emissions--which causes them to run hotter and wear quicker. Should I adjust the carb to make it run a little richer? If so, should I open up the H adjust on the carb and how much? On their web site Husqvarna recommends 89 octane gas or better so I'm running 91. I'm also running the recommended 40:1 gas/oil ratio, should I change that? Thanks for any advice.



hankster said:


> I just got in a new model line trimmer today to work on. It is one that I have only seen once before in the shop but didn't work on the other one. It is sourced from Husqvarna, has a 33cc full crank engine, it is the Husky "air head" style engine and looks to be based on the Husky full crank engine. The one that ran sounded like it ran good and was pretty smooth. Priced at $120 that's not bad for straight shaft trimmer with a full crank engine.
> 
> Of course since they are new, I have no idea on how durable they will be. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We have gotten a few of these in the shop and this is what I have found. The carb adjustments are really finicky. It has an air-head engine which uses a 2 stage carb that injects fresh air directly into the engine over half throttle. If the engine will not accelerate crisply (bogs) the mixture is lean. If the engine dies when you quickly let off the throttle it's too rich. If it runs OK I wouldn't touch the mixture settings as it's real easy to get so far out of adjustment and it's a real pain to get back (don't ask how I know  )

The recommended fuel mix is 40:1 which is 3.2 oz. oil to 1 gal. of gas. Personally, in my own equipment, I run 3.2 oz. of oil to 0.9 gal of gas using a good synthetic oil. Always use fresh fuel mix as this is the most common source of problems.

The only real tip I can give is to try not to pull the recoil to the end of travel as we have seen a few that have the "Incredi-pull" pulley jammed.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the good info, Hank! Mine accelerates crisply and idles fine so I'll leave the mixture settings alone. One thing though, this one is the full-crank model with the "Sim-Pul" starter. I think the "Incredi-pul" is only on the half-crank models.

Thanks again!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hehe... wrong name. Sim-pul is Husky's name for their spring assist starter. Incredipul is MTDs branding.


----------



## Gnildir (Apr 23, 2012)

Hank, which adjustment screw is it that is towards the end of those Poulans weedeater (Incredi-pull).


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The screw closest to the engine is the (L) low speed screw,and the (H) high speed is closest to the air filter housing.Hope this helps.


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

hankster said:


> We have gotten a few of these in the shop and this is what I have found. The carb adjustments are really finicky. It has an air-head engine which uses a 2 stage carb that injects fresh air directly into the engine over half throttle. If the engine will not accelerate crisply (bogs) the mixture is lean. If the engine dies when you quickly let off the throttle it's too rich. If it runs OK I wouldn't touch the mixture settings as it's real easy to get so far out of adjustment and it's a real pain to get back (don't ask how I know  )
> 
> The recommended fuel mix is 40:1 which is 3.2 oz. oil to 1 gal. of gas. Personally, in my own equipment, I run 3.2 oz. of oil to 0.9 gal of gas using a good synthetic oil. Always use fresh fuel mix as this is the most common source of problems.
> 
> The only real tip I can give is to try not to pull the recoil to the end of travel as we have seen a few that have the "Incredi-pull" pulley jammed.


Yes, I have this experience with my Poulan WT4018 Wild Thing (Mean Green)
I found that the factory settings were actually really spot - on, but as usual, I wanted to adjust it a bit, the low needle is best left not too rich or it will not idle. The high needle just make it rich enough to be safe and accelerate well, but if too rich, it die after letting off the throttle. This is very different from my conventional 2 strokes (usually way lean from the factory). Thanks for this info.


----------

